# Dumbed down 04 Classic



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

I guess it's a by-product of mass production.

No more brazed-on front der. hanger mount (gotta use a clamp now!)
No more little 'L' sculpted into rear dropouts
No more 'Litespeed' engraved bottom bracket

I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't even titanium and actually made in Ti-wan now.
= ( 

Glad I'm a happy owner of a 2001 Classic!!!!


----------

